# Deer scapula uses???



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Any ideas on something I could make out of two deer shoulder blades (scapula)???  I saved two...I just need IDEAS!! 

Maybe a bone knife or two?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2009)

You can make a passable hide scraper out of one.  Bone needles too. The lower section make a good deep notcher for arrowheads. It`s what I use for ABO knappin`.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You can make a passable hide scraper out of one.  Bone needles too. The lower section make a good deep notcher for arrowheads. It`s what I use for ABO knappin`.



I have a buck skin in the freezer I need to scrape.  I may make one a scraper.  That is a good idea.  How would a bone knife hold up from one?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2009)

Ribs/leg cannon bones are the ones that you usually see knives made from, but you never know 'til you try it. Deer scapulas were traditionally used to make hoes. I've got one drying now that I'm gonna try to make a replica hoe from. You could also use pieces of it for knife handle scales or tip overlays on a bow. Nicodemus, could you post a pick of the scapula notching tool? Sounds interesting.


----------



## FVR (Jan 27, 2009)

I've tied a leather thong around the end, then I just place it over a hawk head and wrap the shoulder to the blade of the hawk. 

Quick and easy blade protection.


----------

